# Stelvio Pass Vs. Grossglockner



## Blutstropfen (Jul 27, 2008)

Can some one post their experience on trips thru Stelvio Pass Vs. Grossglockner. 
What would you suggest ? which is better ?
thanks much


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

I can tell you that I was really bummed we couldn't do the Stelvio - we drove past the road leading to it, and it was closed (opened the next day). My Mom would have hated it, so it's probably an even better experience than the GG! (haha). We both really enjoyed the Grossglockner. Beautiful views and don't miss Heiligenblut. If you see my link below, it will take you to some photos of the trip.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed. I can't speak to Stelvio, but I did Grossglockner and loved it. My wife and I hiked down to the glacier and rode the tram back up. There's places to get a bite to eat as well.


----------



## Blutstropfen (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing. 
Which was the camera that you had? I am planning the trip this Oct with my ED. I dont want to miss the spectacular views.
thank you



skywalkerbeth said:


> I can tell you that I was really bummed we couldn't do the Stelvio - we drove past the road leading to it, and it was closed (opened the next day). My Mom would have hated it, so it's probably an even better experience than the GG! (haha). We both really enjoyed the Grossglockner. Beautiful views and don't miss Heiligenblut. If you see my link below, it will take you to some photos of the trip.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi!

I have a 30D and I just took one of my lenses to save weight - the Canonm 24-105F4L. It's a good lens.


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

I also cannot speak to stelvio, but I did do the "GG" (lol) and it was the highlight of the trip, despite the fact that it was raining at the beginning and snowing near the top. Spectacular views of the alps though, and we even saw some locals driving up the pass in farm tractors holding an umbrella to shield them from the rain/snow. One of the guys that was riding with me said that was "one of the coolest things hes ever done". I'd have to agree.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Well I can speak to Stelvio and it is the most awesome road I have ever driven. Just do not do it at night w/ a girlfriend you find out has a panic attack when you are on your way up. See my write up and u will get the joke.


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

Two different kinds of roads ... Stelvio has a very long series of switchbacks - so you really have to be on your game. GG has a better road surface and is more sweeping - the switchbacks are there towards the top but are more open than Stelvio.

GG is therefore "faster" - Stelvio is "harder / more technical". If it's just you I'd do both - if you have to choose I would go with GG. If you have passengers and can't do both I definitely do GG.

My recommendation only ...! 

Dave.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know that there is a huge difference to the two. Stelvio is probably a little tighter and steeper (as it goes up a valley) which could give it the edge.

Some minor differences of course:
GG costs $$ (Actually ***8364;***8364

GG has Edelweiss spitze and Franz-Josefs-Höhe Glacier (and Edelweiss spitze)

Here is a profile of the GG (from 800m up to 2500 M)

http://www.grossglockner.com/highalpineroad/roadprofile.htm

Either way, they are friggen fun as you can see below:


















I did the randomness of the Dolomites a lot better as the Stelvio and GG are largely left-right-left-right-left-right (repeat 40+ times) where the Dolomites was more like a road course.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

chaz58 said:


> I did the randomness of the Dolomites a lot better as the Stelvio and GG are largely left-right-left-right-left-right (repeat 40+ times) where the Dolomites was more like a road course.


OK, well don't leave us hanging...  What roads would you recommend in the Dolomites?


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

The dolomite drive is a little hard to find, isn't it. Most anything near the road below is going to be great. However, it is best enjoyed with plenty of time to share. You will not be covering ground at a high rate of speed with these tight twisting mountain roads and passes.

This information is in the ED Wiki (see the link at the top of every ED page)

Here is a map from the GG, although the drive starts at "C"

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...=46.616431,12.062988&spn=0.84612,2.04071&z=10

If you are heading back to Munich and have the time, this is a great alternative that adds a few more passes:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...46.687131,11.991577&spn=2.705607,3.488159&z=8

And for an idea of what to do in the area, read this:
Rick Steve***8217;s write up:
http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/italy/598ital.htm


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I just watched the Top Gear episode about finding the best road in the world (funny as hell!).

http://www.redlineblog.com/top-gears-worlds-best-driving-road-in-detail/

Scroll down to see some pics of Stelvio Pass. I have got to drive this road next summer...

.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

chaz58 said:


> The dolomite drive is a little hard to find, isn't it. Most anything near the road below is going to be great. However, it is best enjoyed with plenty of time to share. You will not be covering ground at a high rate of speed with these tight twisting mountain roads and passes.
> 
> This information is in the ED Wiki (see the link at the top of every ED page)
> 
> ...


Grazie!

My general plan for next year is still to head out westwards and Stelvio kind of points that way. Sort of. Then again, maybe I'll just play around on these roads for a few hours...


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The Stelvio is unquestionably one of the great driving roads in Europe and one I would happily drive again. Although I haven't had the pleasure to drive the Grossglockner to date, it is slated for our 2010 ED. I can't wait! 

There are however countless other Alpine roads that should also be experienced by any aficionado. Most are not as crowded as the Stelvio and the Grossglockner and still provide breathtaking scenery with great conditions for spirited driving.

Mrs. Poc and I traveled many on our June ED and detail our favorites in our report. Michelin Guide online will clue you in as will alpineroads.com for some great driving.

A complete list of the Passes Mrs. Poc and I "passed" are as follows (in chronological order):

Heading south from Munich to Italy

1. Fernpass (G) 1209 m
2. Rechenpass / Passo di Resia (A) 1507 m
3. Passo dello Stelvio (I) 2758 m
4. Passo di Foscano (I) 2291 m
5. Passo d'Eira (I) 2209 m
6. Passo la Stretta (I) 2476 m
7. Passo del Bernina (CH) 2328
8. Maloggia / Maloja (CH) 1815

Heading north from Provence to Munich

9. Col du Bel Homme (F) 915 m
10. Col de Valferrier (F) 1169 m
11. Col de St. Barbare (F) 1365
12. Col de Toutes Aures (F) 1120 m
13. Col de la Colle St. Michel (F) 1,413 m
14. Col d'Allos (F) 2247 m
15. Col de Vars (F) 2109 m
16. Col D'Izorard (F) 2360 m
17. Col du Lautaret (F) 2058 m
18. Col du Galibier (F) 2701 m
19. Col du Telegraphe (F) 1,566 m
20. Col de la Madelaine (F) 2,000m
21. Col de l'iseran (F) 2764 m
22. Col de Petit St. Bernard (F/I) 2188 m
23. Colle del Grand San Bernardo (I/CH) 2469 m
24. Furkapass (CH) 2431 m
25. Oberalpass (CH) 2041 m
26. Oberjochpass (G) 1180 m
27. Galchpass (A) 1093 m

1,800 Miles a pure driving bliss :thumbup:


----------



## Blutstropfen (Jul 27, 2008)

*thank you*

Thank you for posting your experience thru both. I am planning to do the GG per recommendations. I hope this will turn out to meet my expectations. BTW I am doing my first ED and really exited to do this month. Can any one suggest the best route to Rome thru GG from Salzburg, Austria.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> The dolomite drive is a little hard to find, isn't it. Most anything near the road below is going to be great. However, it is best enjoyed with plenty of time to share. You will not be covering ground at a high rate of speed with these tight twisting mountain roads and passes.
> 
> This information is in the ED Wiki (see the link at the top of every ED page)
> 
> ...


I did that drive in July. Absolutely breathtaking. Be prepared to pass several slow buses and small cars though. Also watch out for Polizei around the blind corners when heading into towns. I came barreling around a turn and saw a police car in the turnout :yikes:. Luckily he must have been sleeping because he didn't pull me over. :rofl:


----------



## amolpan (Apr 11, 2008)

I conquered both the passes in early september. For the thrill factor, Stelvio is the hands down winner (and its free) unfortunately it was raining the day I drove through it hence had to be careful negotiating those countless switchbacks. Grossglockner is a better driving road for the scenery although the weather up there can change dramatically. When I started at the base it appeared to be clear enough but by the time I got to the top of the glacier it was cold and clouds started descending quickly. Do both if you get time as each one has its own charm but on clear days *only*


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Umbrail & Stelvio*

We came from Switzerland (Zurich) up the Umbrail Pass to reach Stelvio Pass. I thought it was awesome. My wife's quote (and nothing to do w/my driving), "I've never been so scared in my life". We ate lunch at the top, then went down Stelvio (more retaining walls & wider roads). It was the second best part of driving in Europe (#1, 140+ mph on Autobahn).


----------

